# Anfängerin aus Augsburg sucht Unterstützung



## Zeggi (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben 

ich habe beim durchstöbern dieses Forum entdeckt und bin begeistert, das es hier sogar ein extra Ladies Only Unterforum gibt.

So genug geschleimt und nun zu meinem(n) Problem(en) 

Ich komme aus dem Raum Augsburg und möchte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit Fahrtechnikseminaren gemacht hat und welche man in Süddeutschland empfehlen kann. Ich möchte vom reinen Touren-Fahrer auf etwas "extremeres" umsteigen, da ich aber noch keine Erfahrung im Kamikaze  fahren habe möchte ich erst mal hinein schnuppern. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps für mich, da ihr ja grösstenteils schon so verrückte seid, die überall runter brettern.

Und da bin ich auch schon beim nächsten Prob - das Bike.
Ich habe schon ein paar ins Auge gefasst, das wären zum einen das Ghost AMR 7500 Lady, das Votec V.XM 1.2 oder vllt wenn es der Geldbeutel zulässt ein Liteville 301. Ich weiss allerdings nicht inwieweit ich mit diesen Rädern in extremerem Gelände fahren kann bzw. wie man mit einer Enduro Klasse auch klettern kann.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Zwischenklasse die für beides (also extremes Gelände und bergauf) zu empfehlen ist?

Ich bin 1,66 und wiege ca 55 kg, bin also etwas kleiner und schmaler 

Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen könntet

Viele Grüße
Zeggi


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zeggi, Willkommen!  

Dein erstes "Problem" könnte sich lösen, wenn Du hier guckst. Es gibt eine Reihe von Seminar-Anbietern und erkennbar viele Erfahrungen der Mädels. Stöber einfach mal.  

Bikeempfehlungen? Schau doch mal in dem Thread vorbei, der sich mit Ladies und ihren Bikes im harten Einsatz beschäftigt oder in dem mit den "Lady-Bikes". Es gibt genug freeridende Mädels hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SellyOnTheRocks (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zeggi,

ich komm aus Buchloe, also gar net soooooo weit weg von Augsburg.

Ich bin auch absolute Anfängerin, ehrlich gesagt sogar Fahrradanfängerin! Hatte jetzt 15 Jahre kein Fahrrad und fang jetzt erst wieder an. Erst mal gehts natürlich bei mir darum ne Grundkondition aufzubauen (das Wetter hab ich leider nicht auf meiner Seite). Aber ich glaub Du fährst bereits regelmäßig Rad oder??

Nun gut, eigentlich wollte ich darauf hinaus, dass ich auch nen Fahrtechnikkurs machen möchte, vielleicht können wir den ja zusammen machen.

Ein Bike hab ich auch noch nicht, hab mich aber erschöpfend mit dem Thema beschäftigt glaub mir. vielleicht können mir uns da ja mal austauschen.

Ansonsten schönes Wochenende derweil
Selda


----------



## Zeggi (18. Juni 2010)

Huhu,
danke Bergradlerin für die Links, da hab ich auch schon geschaut aber im Lady-Forum liest man ziemlich wenig über das Votec oder Ghost 7500. 
Ich werde mal weitersuchen 

@Selda, ja klar super Idee - allein ist ja doch schon bisserl komisch wenn man so gar niemanden kennt! Hast du schon irgendein bestimmtes ins Auge gefasst? 
So richtig bin auch das letzte mal vor 6 Jahren gefahren und hab erst dieses Jahr wieder angefangen. Von daher brauch ich auf jeden Fall auch noch jede Menge Übung und Kondition, was bei dem Wetter wirklich nicht einfach ist zu bekommen.

Was die Bikes angeht ist es echt ein Graus da das Richtige zu finden. Einerseits möchte ich kein Versandbike, da halt doch grad bei Anpassen Null Service besteht. Wenn ichs beim Händler kaufe dann werden die Sachen halt solange getauscht bis das Rad wirklich für mich passt. Auf der andern Seite gibt es bei den Versandbikes die wesentlich bessere Ausstattung . Bei dem Ghost 5700 zb ist für 2000 ein XFusion Dämpfer dran, über den man eigentlich nicht viel Gutes im Netz liest.

Hast du Interesse auf die Bike Messe in München zu fahren?
Die ist vom 23.-25.07.2010 - da wollte ich auf jeden Fall hin, eventuell können wir das ja gemeinsam machen?

Liebe Grüße
Zeggi


----------



## SellyOnTheRocks (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zeggi,
von der Bike Messe München hatte ich noch gar nix mitgekriegt. Hab mir nur die Eurobike im September schon mal vorgemerkt. Da müss mer dran bleiben.

Ja das Bike kann einen schon beschäftigen. Mein Freund und ich hatten ja ins auge gefasst das Rad für mich komplett einzeln zusammenzukaufen und selber zu bauen. Damit man wirklich alles so hat wie man es will. Aber das ist echt ein langwieriges Projekt und ich will jetzt echt bald ein Bike haben. Aber das wär schon cool gewesen. Aber aus Ermangelung aus Zeit und Kenntnis (meinerseits) habe ich das erst mal auf Eis gelegt.

So nun zu den Bikes im Handel: Ins Auge gefasst habe ich das Stevens Fluent ES, Ghost AMR, Cube AMS WLS (in der Sonderedition von Bike Rabe München) evtl. auch noch ein Canyon. 

Also es gibt ja zum Glück genügend Anbieter, die Fahrtechnikkurse anbeiten wobei ich da am liebsten echt nen Kurs nur für Frauen machen würde. Die Trailgaemsen haben was im Angebot, find ich allerdings recht teuer für 200,- EUR. bei Trailexperience gäbe es noch was. Ansonsten gibts die Allgäu Bikers noch. Die bieten zwar keine Lady Kurse an aber sind mit dem Tageskurs zu 69,- EUR glaub ich recht günstig. Ausserdem haben die so ziemlich jedes Wochenende nen Technikkurs! Es gäbe auch noch was im Schwarzwald ende Juni, das hätte mich auch gereizt, war mir aber echt zu weit zum fahren. Am billigsten sind die Technikkurse bei der DAV, aber die sind für heuer so ziemlich schon durch mit Ihren Kursen, die fanden schon im April/Mai am Anfang der Saison (logischerweise) statt. Die DAV Landsberg hat Anfang Juli noch nen Termin.

Da müss mer mal schauen was? Schau einfach mal was Dir am ehesten liegen würde.

DA muss ich dir noch kurz was erzählen: Gestern abend wollt ich noch Radfahren, dann hab ich mich doch glatt aus der Wohnung (und auch leider auch aus der Garage) ausgesperrt. Da stand ich da in voller Montur vor zwei verschlossenen Türen, mitten im Regen. Also manchmal bin so verplant!!! Na ja, also dann schönes Wochenende. Bei dem Wetter ist ja eher zuHause bleiben angesagt.

Selda


----------



## Zeggi (18. Juni 2010)

Huhu Selda,

du arme, war bestimmt ganz schön frisch in den Fahrradklamotten im Regen ^^ ich hab Gott sei Dank immer die Terassentür offen wenn ich mit´m Rad rausgeh ... normal mag ich das ja nicht aber sicher ist sicher *gg*

Das Cube AMR hat mein Mann, aber ich finde er sitzt da so hoch und daher ich habs mir in der Ladyversion noch nicht angeschaut. 
Stevens? Bei der Marke hab ich auch noch gar nicht geschaut *aufschreib* muss ich gleich mal guggen.
Ghost gefällt mir ja optisch schon sehr gut (für das technische hab ich  meinen Mann der da immer sucht und tüfftelt *lach*)  ... aber irgendwie gibts einfach zuviele die gut aussehen  

Mit den Kursen - ja ich finde auch es sollte ein nicht soooo weiter Anreiseweg sein, von daher hört sich Landsberg ganz gut an, das werden bestimmt lustige 6 Stunden. Passend wärs auch denn ich hab Ende Juni Urlaub *freu* wollen wir das mal vorplanen?

Und die Expo behalten wir auf jeden Fall im Auge. Ich hab nochmal geschaut, 24. und 25.07 sind fürs "öffentlich Volk". Eintritt bei Online-Bestellung 10 und bei Ticketkauf vor Ort 15. 

Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende und vielleicht wird das Wetter ja doch noch besser (bin schon die ganze Woche nicht gefahren *grummel*)

Liebe Grüße
Zeggi


----------



## SellyOnTheRocks (29. Juni 2010)

Naaaaaa? Schon fündig geworden mit der Bike-Suche?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Juni 2010)

Hi Zeggi,

ich bin auch aus Augsburg, kann bei den Fahrtechnikseminaren leider net helfen (kenne da keine) und selber kann ich auch niemanden was beibringen, weil ich selber ******** fahre (aber mein Enduro hält das aus hehe).

Aber zum Radl kann ich Tipps geben: ich hab ein Lapierre Spicy, mit dem Teil bin ich auch im Tannheimer überall hochgekommen (ohne absenkbare Gabel), da musste ich nicht mal auf die Sattelspitze rutschen. Allerdings braucht man je nach Gewicht des Radels (meins 15,2kg) schon etwas Kraft.

Ich hab meins bei Bernd in der Georgenstraße 3 gekauft (Fahrradschmiede, ist fast mein Nachbar), allerdings hat der schon alle drei Spicy verkauft die er da hatte. Kannst aber auch beim Markus in der Friedberger Straße mal vorbeischauen (Zweirad Dreste), der müsste noch Stevens Ridge da haben, sind auch schicke, etwas tourenlastigere Enduros.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zeggi (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

danke für die Tipps, ich werd da auf jeden Fall mal schauen was die so haben, denn guggen kann man ja nie genug *grins*

Da ich nun doch eher zu All Mountain und nicht zu rein Endurro tendiere, waren wir heut mal bei nem Ghost/Cube Händler (zumindest steht er offiziell als Ghost Händler im Inet^^) in Richtung Thannhausen und wollten das Ghost AMR 7500 anschauen. Da sagt der doch glatt, "wenn sie ein gescheites Rad will soll sie sich das Cube Stereo kaufen, dass ist besser als das Ghost". Ich hasse es schon mal, wenn einer in der 3. Person redet obwohl man vor ihm steht und dann vergleicht er einen reinen Endurro mit einem All Mountain?!?! Oder ist das AMR mit 120/120 mm Federweg wirklich vergleichbar mit einem Rad das 150/190 hat .... *augenroll* 

Ich denke mal ganz stark, dass es das Ghost wird. Ich bin zwar immer noch am schauen aber die Tendenz ist schon sehr groß ;-) Das Gute daran ist auch, dass hier gleich um die Ecke die Bike-Schmiede ist, dann wäre das Prob mit Händler (bestellen/ abholen/Einstellungen machen usw.) auch gleich gelöst.

Tja, soviel zu meinem Stand der Radsuche. Und was macht Ihr so? 

Liebe Grüße
Zeggi


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Juni 2010)

Stereo und AMR+ sollten so ziemlich in einer Liga spielen, nämlich Allmountain.


----------



## Stinkewutz (14. Februar 2011)

Schlies dich mal mit Bike´n Fun aus Gersthofen(Bikeladen)kurz.Die fahren Samstags und sind meistens Mädels dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (15. Februar 2011)

ich würde dir das Votec V.SX empfehlen aus eigener Erfahrung. Ist sicher im Bergab und bergauf kommt man damit auch noch 
wie schon erkannt sind Versenderbikes mit markanten Vor- und Nachteilen gezeichnet. Solltest du jmd. kennen, der sich wunderbar mit Bikes und der Technik auskennt und der dann auch entsprechend immer wieder mit dir drüber schaut, wäre ein Versenderbike eine gute Variante. 
Kleinere Anpassung wie anderer Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker muss man meistens nach den ersten Fahrten sowieso selber vornehmen, kenne jedenfalls keinen Händler der so großzügig ist und alles nach einigen Testfahrten tauscht.


----------



## Stinkewutz (15. Februar 2011)

Also bei unsd fährt die Bine immer mit und die hat ein TREK-Remedy9.und ist begeistert davon.Die findest unter meinen Freunden.Schreib Sie doch mal an!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Februar 2011)

Lieber rauf oder lieber runter? Das ist die Frage der Fragen...


----------



## M-jam (13. Oktober 2013)

Hole hier mal diesen Thread aus der Versenkung. Gibt es hier noch irgendwelche Mädels aus dem Raum Augsburg die ab und an mal hier um Augsburg oder im Bikepark ne Runde drehen wollen?


----------

